# some of my mice!!



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Here are some of my mice, feel free to shout out colors  I don't know all the names of colors or markings, I am willing to learn though!! This will be many posts, to keep away from having too many pics per post!! (couldn't find the ruling on how many per post we're allowed!)
First is a doe, she looks like a Merle but like diluted, reminds me of extreme dilute gene in Syrian Hamsters. Very pretty!!

























Next is my Merle Doe. She is nice and pregnant in this pic 

























Next is my black and white long hair doe, not sure on the pattern. She looks like a moo cow LOL!


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Next is my Black tan Doe. I love her face!

















Now my chocolate tan Doe.

















Pied Brindle Doe, very light brindling on her.

















Here is one of my bucks, not sure on his color though!


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Another Buck, Not sure on his color either, very similar in color to the previous buck, but has red eyes.

















Another pied brindle doe

















Pied brindle Buck.

















Very pleased with the way these pics turned out. LOVE LOVE LOVE the wine/champagne glass idea, very clever. I do have other mice, there is another pied brindle doe, a solid black doe, some beautiful kittens too. I'll get more pics tomorrow!!! Now it's time for some sleep.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks. I really like the way the pictured out... Even though my camera was being snotty!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a variety of colours


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, man, is just the merle pregnant? I'm used to big brindles, but several of the other ladies are rather portly, too! They all look lovely and well cared-for. C-dilutions are my only suggestion for your black-eyed tannish-greyish-brownish buck, and you've several options for the pink-eyed buck of similar shade, depending on how natural light treats that coat. First photo looks warmer grey, while the second looks much cooler.


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

They arent exactly the same shade. Just very close. The chocolate tan and the big pied brindle are also both pregnant!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh boy, exciting!
They are so sweet. I like the face on the first doe. :3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love a baby from the merle, chocolate tan and the pied brindle


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

I will definitely let you know if I get any Merle, chocolate tans or pied brindle, I do know a breeder here around me that breeds the chocolate tans as well (pretty sure) I can see if she has any around the same time and we can meet with them all at once  Pretty sure she breeds long haired textiles... I will probably be getting a few of those from her!! I like the textiles, very cute!


----------

